
Show HN: Visualizations of inequalities around the world - thewriter
https://equality.website/
======
chewxy
A few points (from personal experience):

* Citizens safe against human trafficking: Australia - No; Indonesia - Yes. Wat.

* Same Sex Marriage is not yet legal in Oz.

* Village Roadshow is trying to get a bunch of websites censored in Oz. Visit medium.com in Malaysia and you'll find that it's banned.

* Singapore as a country appears to be not represented

Seriously? Sources?

------
werber
How are you determining there is no risk of human trafficking in the United
States?

~~~
thewriter
The risk is everywhere, the major countries with high trafficking rates are
marked red according to the United Nations data.

~~~
thewriter
[https://medium.com/@thesurbhioberoi/the-equality-
project-355...](https://medium.com/@thesurbhioberoi/the-equality-
project-355fc3193377#.ksuacn22j) I have added the data sources on the blog.

